# Sandwell College - Feb 2016



## mockingbird (Feb 29, 2016)

A few weeks ago I went exploring with some close friends an my partner up north, perfect opportunity for me to visit my uncles grave aswel as explore some derps around the area an so on. Initially we was exactly 15mins away from here so may aswel pop in for a nose about, an to see if anything had been done since its closure well a lot had been done, but obviously by vandals but this was evident given where the place is. It was worth seeing an getting some photos of though, but we had bigger an better fish to catch than this place, an having been exploring from 2am (due to one site having to get in when dark  ) an going to a few others before this, we was already onto a full successful day, so why not go here for a quick time killer.

As we walked around it was rather hard to pick anything that stood out to us, I mean I have seen a thousand times better in a house in wales, an explored alot bigger places than what remains here closer to home, but its still worth a few clicks of the camera an what seemed to be the workshop was interesting but by now I had put the camera away, an couldn't be bothered to get all my gear out just for a few rooms, maybe im becoming lazy  if your in the area its worth having a look around, we drove past worse places in Birmingham to get your camera out.

This place was a big hotspot when it first came on the scene in 2012 not many will remember this place from then, but many long term "urbexers" will remember it, for me at the time it seemed too new? an now it seems too far gone but oh well, each explore adds up the ever lasting tally.























































And a group shot in the lecture room, as these folk need to learn the do's an donts of "urbex" not that any of them would listen 





Cheers for looking folks, it does seem like im holding many sites back from you lot, but in due course more will be seen  more coming soon!


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Feb 29, 2016)

Nicely done.


----------



## HughieD (Feb 29, 2016)

Cracking set there Mockingbird...lovin' the lecture theatre shot!


----------



## Jon6D (Feb 29, 2016)

Great post and pics, thanks buddy


----------



## Brewtal (Feb 29, 2016)

Great pics as always mate! Love the external with the reflection on the wet ground!


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 29, 2016)

Love the Victorian features in central area,but the rest is a hellov a hammering now,great shots thank you.


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 1, 2016)

Thanks everyone despite not much to be seen its still rather beautiful inside in some areas, I do like the amount of decay inside


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Mar 1, 2016)

Nice set there mate.


----------



## The Wombat (Mar 1, 2016)

Excellent set MB

Despite the vandalism, looks like this place is still worth visiting too


----------



## Rubex (Mar 1, 2016)

Well I for one would certainly enjoy having a good look around here  great photos as always Mockingbird!


----------



## degenerate (Mar 1, 2016)

Nice work mockingbird, I'd love to have a nosey round here.


----------



## Simon_sanigar (Mar 4, 2016)

I wish i got here my self not long after it closed looked a lot better back then.. some cool photo's here.


----------



## Potter (Mar 7, 2016)

Great work. That big square opening looks slightly dangerous without the rails!


----------



## smiler (Mar 7, 2016)

Another goodun MB, have the pigeons got in? /


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 16, 2016)

Cheers everyone  much appreciated as always, hopefully I will have some lovely places for you to stare at when I have more time


----------



## urban-dorset (Mar 17, 2016)

mockingbird said:


> Cheers everyone  much appreciated as always, hopefully I will have some lovely places for you to stare at when I have more time



You always have lovely pics


----------



## Lone Wanderer (Apr 9, 2016)

Great photos! You really captured the atmosphere of this place


----------



## mockingbird (Apr 13, 2016)

Lone Wanderer said:


> Great photos! You really captured the atmosphere of this place



Atmosphere is what I try an do best, cheers long Wanderer


----------

